# Honda GCV160 5.5 - Karcher PW Wont Start



## pc89w (Jun 2, 2012)

I have a Karcher pressure washer with a Honda GCV160 engine that won't start. The only time I have a some success is when I put a little gas in the spark plug hole and then it runs for a few seconds and cuts out. I have spark. Fuel valve is open. All lines are clear. I cleaned the carb. Everything is clear. The Air filter is clean. There is gas. The oil is at the right level. The kill switch is on. I ran it with water . I pumped the wand trigger three times to relieve pressure. This is an older machine which has been used once or twice and has sat in a garage for about 5 years. What am I doing wrong and where should I go from here? Any help would be appreciative. Thanks.


----------



## rther (Jun 1, 2012)

Is fuel getting into the cylinder? Is the spark plug wet when you try to start it?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If it starts and runs for a few seconds with a prime, then the carburetor is still not metering fuel. 

When you cleaned the carburetor, did you remove the main jet and nozzle and inspect the orifices to make sure they were all clear?

Carburetors for GCV Honda engines are cheap. You can save yourself alot of grief and just install a new carburetor and be done with it.


----------

